# 8 week scan, no heartbeat, what now



## lharris_01 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi

It has been one week today since i attended my 8 week scan and was told that there was no longer a heart beat and (in the nicest possible way) there was no longer a viable pregnancy.  The consultant told me that i should pass (whatever is there) naturally and i should expect something like a period.  I am due to go back tomorrow for a check up but i have had no such symptoms.  I havent bled or even had any discharge (of any colour).  I have however felt terribly sick, upset tummy really strong headaches and very tearful - this of course could be the stress and upset i have felt as a result of this. 
Can anyone that has experience similar offer their experience of what happened, i.e. symptoms, length of time to pass naturally and what is in store for me if the consultant tells me i have to have treatment to clear the womb.  Also, how long can i wait for it to occur naturally before i have to opt for medical assistance?
I am so anxious now, i know many of you understand how difficult it is to lose 'a little one' so early and hope you would be willing to share your thoughts/experience with me.
My husband is taking me on holiday on saturday for one week (to try to relax abit and collect ourselves) now im thinking we should cancel.
Thank you
Leanne


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I have sent you a PM


----------

